# Thanksgiving day



## Inkedchick (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi all! I'm just got employed so o start tomorrow, but when I had my interview I said upfront I cant work mondays and Thursdays, I didnt realize Thanksgiving is on thursday ,you think they would give me that day off or nope cuz I'm seasonal?


----------



## bymoonlight (Nov 13, 2019)

You probably won't get that day off, though the other Thursdays I'm sure they'll work with you on.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 13, 2019)

No


----------



## Kartman (Nov 13, 2019)

I was surprised once with a Thanksgiving off, couldn't believe it. I didn't even ask.

You might get it off, OP.


----------



## CAwildFire (Nov 13, 2019)

I read on workbench black Friday schedule should be posted on14th at noon. My HR said by Friday. So you should know in next couple days anyway.


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 13, 2019)

Inkedchick said:


> , I didnt realize Thanksgiving is on thursday ,


I hate when they change the day of Thanksgiving like that!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2019)

Inkedchick said:


> Hi all! I'm just got employed so o start tomorrow, but when I had my interview I said upfront I cant work mondays and Thursdays, I didnt realize Thanksgiving is on thursday ,you think they would give me that day off or nope cuz I'm seasonal?


thanksgiving is ALWAYS on a Thursday, you will have to work it..  you were hired for this reason ! take it or leave it.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 13, 2019)

Aren't schedules usually posted by Thursday at noon? I mean, in theory anyway...?

I can always see mine on Kronos after 12 pm.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Nov 13, 2019)

We usually all work Thanksgiving, new and old.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2019)

All hands on deck.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 13, 2019)

Didn't you know?
That Thursday no longer exists, it was eaten by Black Friday.
Thanksgiving is no longer a holiday.
It is now called Pre-Black Friday.
So you may have Thursday off but since it doesn't exist that week, you will be scheduled for the 48 hour Friday.


----------

